# How long should a printer last?



## Santuzzo (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi,

My Canon pixma mp600 printer which I have had for 5 years just gone south on me, it displayed an error message and shut off, and I can't even switch it on again (unplugged it for a few minutes but even that did not help).
I know that this is not an extremely expensive printer (quite the contrary), so sending it in for a repair won't make much sense, I'm afraid I will have to get a new one.

My question is: is it to be considered normal for a printer to crap out after only 5 years?
I would think it should last longer, but maybe I'm asking for too much?

Lars


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jul 3, 2012)

I've had my Pixma MP480 for around the same amount of time and it still operates well. I don't use it very heavily, however. Complain to some innocent Canon employee for a while and see if they can hook you up.


----------



## Nonservium (Jul 3, 2012)

You got 5 years out of it? That's longer than any has ever lasted for me.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah, 5 years is too long anyways


----------



## Santuzzo (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks, guys!

Yeah, I guess I am expecting too much if I want a cheap printer (paid about 150 Euro for my Canon back then) to last more than 5 years.

Will have to order a new printer

Only thing that sucks big time is that just about 1-2 weeks before my printer crapped out on my I stocked up on ink cartridges


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 3, 2012)

Honestly, for the longest time I bought the cheapest printer they sold at Walmart. Usually $25, sometimes a little cheaper on sale. I'd throw it away whenever it ran out of ink, and buy a new one, since ink was more expensive than the whole printer...that came with ink 

My parents still do that. Only reason I stopped is because my girlfriend bought a decent Kodak Printer/Scanner/Copier, and the ink isn't too expensive.

I'm amazed you made it 5 years. Kudos


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jul 6, 2012)

Chickenhawk said:


> Honestly, for the longest time I bought the cheapest printer they sold at Walmart. Usually $25, sometimes a little cheaper on sale. I'd throw it away whenever it ran out of ink, and buy a new one, since ink was more expensive than the whole printer...that came with ink



"When my car runs out of gas, I buy a new one. I don't want to ride around in a quitter." - Stephen Colbert


----------



## Pav (Jul 7, 2012)

Nonservium said:


> You got 5 years out of it? That's longer than any has ever lasted for me.



Haha, same here. 5 years is nothing to worry about.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jul 7, 2012)

5 years is good. Avoid HP like the plague, i think their printer's are just a front for all the bloatware crap they want to install on your pc. I once threw a perfectly functional HP out a window, bastards


----------



## Santuzzo (Jul 7, 2012)

vbshredder said:


> 5 years is good. Avoid HP like the plague, i think their printer's are just a front for all the bloatware crap they want to install on your pc. I once threw a perfectly functional HP out a window, bastards



hahaa, 

Before the Canon I used to have HP printers (2 of them) and they did not last me very long. Then I decided to never get an HP again.

Got my new Canon yesterday, by the way, so far so good.....


----------

